

TechBritain unveils a revamped interactive map of the UK startup scene - AliAdams
http://thenextweb.com/uk/2013/12/07/techbritain

======
mdhayes
Well done to the team. Being based in Scotland I really appreciated the work
Shaun and Doug have put in to connect the community here with other tech
communities across the country. Also add to that the great job they are doing
in the Manchester community.

All the best to them with this new version of Tech Britain.

